# West Coast Regional Meet in July - 50+ open railroads



## rayjturner (Feb 20, 2008)

Come to the West Coast Regional Garden Railway Meet in July in the SF Bay Area. Hosted by BAGRS, we'll have 50+ garden railroads open for touring over 5 days. If you come for the NMRA Convention and stay for the Summer Steam-up, you can spend 3 weeks here railroad'in. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFmYObLHWbs

Check our www.bagrs.org to register or get more info.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

$25 per family and you get to see 50 garden railroads...


----------

